# Walmart. Com Tires and roadhazard...



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Well I don't know bout anyone else but if your in the market for tires... Walmart.com has some great prices... I bought 2 about 6 months ago.. have put easily 25k on them already and now one has a bubble on the inner sidewall.. well I have the roadhazard coverage which is only $10 bux... So I stop in and check... The way they do it is kinda backward.. but the experience has been amazingly simple.... You have to order your new tire at your expense, then they credit you back for it when installing.. I'm here now and they are replacing the tire for free.. refunded the tire replacement and the only expense I've incurred is another $10 for a new roadhazard warranty for the new tire ... UBER stickers all over the car an no one said a word about it.. so $10 bux and I'm good... 

You need tires I highly recommend them...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Well I don't know bout anyone else but if your in the market for tires... Walmart.com has some great prices... I bought 2 about 6 months ago.. have put easily 25k on them already and now one has a bubble on the inner sidewall.. well I have the roadhazard coverage which is only $10 bux... So I stop in and check... The way they do it is kinda backward.. but the experience has been amazingly simple.... You have to order your new tire at your expense, then they credit you back for it when installing.. I'm here now and they are replacing the tire for free.. refunded the tire replacement and the only expense I've incurred is another $10 for a new roadhazard warranty for the new tire ... UBER stickers all over the car an no one said a word about it.. so $10 bux and I'm good...
> 
> You need tires I highly recommend them...


You got a person at Walmart who does not know Walmart tire guidelines or you did not drive 25,000 miles &#128513;
Road hazard on Walmart's covers 100% of the first 25% of tire tread depth&#128513; if you put 25,000, that is well over 25% tread depth &#128513;
After the first 25% , it goes with the pro rated..
My hunch, you did not put 25,000 miles, but maybe closer to 15,000. Manufacturers don't have 100,000 mile tires, I have seen 80,000 mile tires. Walmart mostly has 40,000 to 60,000 mile tires made for them.
If the manufacturers warranty is at 60,000/4=15,000 miles, thus the comp tire
If it was 25,000 you pay the 10,000 mile difference&#128513;
Even if you had to pay the difference, it will only add 15-20$ then the additional 10$ for the new road hazard warranty &#128513;



Dekero said:


> Well I don't know bout anyone else but if your in the market for tires... Walmart.com has some great prices... I bought 2 about 6 months ago.. have put easily 25k on them already and now one has a bubble on the inner sidewall.. well I have the roadhazard coverage which is only $10 bux... So I stop in and check... The way they do it is kinda backward.. but the experience has been amazingly simple.... You have to order your new tire at your expense, then they credit you back for it when installing.. I'm here now and they are replacing the tire for free.. refunded the tire replacement and the only expense I've incurred is another $10 for a new roadhazard warranty for the new tire ... UBER stickers all over the car an no one said a word about it.. so $10 bux and I'm good...
> 
> You need tires I highly recommend them...


You got a person at Walmart who does not know Walmart tire guidelines or you did not drive 25,000 miles &#128513;
Road hazard on Walmart's covers 100% of the first 25% of tire tread depth&#128513; if you put 25,000, that is well over 25% tread depth &#128513;
After the first 25% , it goes with the pro rated..
My guesswork, you did not put 25,000 miles, but maybe closer to 15,000
If the manufacturers warranty is at 60,000/4=15,000 miles, thus the comp tire 
If it was 25,000 you pay the 10,000 mile difference&#128513;
Even if you had to pay the difference, it will only add 15-20$ then the additional 10$ for the new road hazard warranty &#128513;



Dekero said:


> Well I don't know bout anyone else but if your in the market for tires... Walmart.com has some great prices... I bought 2 about 6 months ago.. have put easily 25k on them already and now one has a bubble on the inner sidewall.. well I have the roadhazard coverage which is only $10 bux... So I stop in and check... The way they do it is kinda backward.. but the experience has been amazingly simple.... You have to order your new tire at your expense, then they credit you back for it when installing.. I'm here now and they are replacing the tire for free.. refunded the tire replacement and the only expense I've incurred is another $10 for a new roadhazard warranty for the new tire ... UBER stickers all over the car an no one said a word about it.. so $10 bux and I'm good...
> 
> You need tires I highly recommend them...


From Walmart 
The *Road Hazard Warranty* is just $10.00 per tire and covers: Unforeseen *road hazards*. Flat repairs. Free replacement of non-repairable tires within the first 25% of tread wear.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You lost me at Walmart.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Illini said:


> You lost me at Walmart.com


WORK HARDER !

ONE DAY YOU TOO CAN AFFORD " WAL MART" !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

mbd said:


> You got a person at Walmart who does not know Walmart tire guidelines or you did not drive 25,000 miles &#128513;
> Road hazard on Walmart's covers 100% of the first 25% of tire tread depth&#128513; if you put 25,000, that is well over 25% tread depth &#128513;
> After the first 25% , it goes with the pro rated..
> My hunch, you did not put 25,000 miles, but maybe closer to 15,000. Manufacturers don't have 100,000 mile tires, I have seen 80,000 mile tires. Walmart mostly has 40,000 to 60,000 mile tires made for them.
> ...


My hunch is I got a full refund on my tire... And your right it was actually closer to 28,672 miles cuz I just checked the paperwork.... Best $10 bux I've ever spent...



tohunt4me said:


> WORK HARDER !
> 
> ONE DAY YOU TOO CAN AFFORD " WAL MART" !


Or be smarter and one day you'll learn not to pay more for the same damn thing when you can get it at half the price!! I can afford to buy whatever I want... And it's not because I've done that my whole life... It's because I shop for a deal and don't pay more just to say I shopped at XYZ STORE...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Dekero said:


> My hunch is I got a full refund on my tire... And your right it was actually closer to 28,672 miles cuz I just checked the paperwork.... Best $10 bux I've ever spent...
> 
> 
> Or be smarter and one day you'll learn not to pay more for the same damn thing when you can get it at half the price!! I can afford to buy whatever I want... And it's not because I've done that my whole life... It's because I shop for a deal and don't pay more just to say I shopped at XYZ STORE...


Discount warranty covers the life of the tire. You can drive till 45,000 miles then put a nail on the sidewall and get a brand new tire&#129325;&#128539; I don't recommend it, since it is immoral &#128539;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mbd said:


> You got a person at Walmart who does not know Walmart tire guidelines or you did not drive 25,000 miles &#128513;
> Road hazard on Walmart's covers 100% of the first 25% of tire tread depth&#128513; if you put 25,000, that is well over 25% tread depth &#128513;
> After the first 25% , it goes with the pro rated..
> My hunch, you did not put 25,000 miles, but maybe closer to 15,000. Manufacturers don't have 100,000 mile tires, I have seen 80,000 mile tires. Walmart mostly has 40,000 to 60,000 mile tires made for them.
> ...


I expect most Wally world employees to be clueless and have no idea what they are doing.

Easily taken advantage of. Good show Dekero.

I would never go to Wally world for anything other then to plow their lot during snowstorms. WalMart has nothing I want


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I thought you just put some fancy wheels and tires you bought online. &#129335;‍♂

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-wheels-tires-for-the-sled.373994/


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I thought you just put some fancy wheels and tires you bought online. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-wheels-tires-for-the-sled.373994/


They are in shipping still should be here this next week.. wanted to get my factory tires squared away cuz.. I plan on keeping them for winter use. I'll still post pics when the new ones get here..


----------

